# Gauging Interest: Return to Keep on the Borderlands



## mfrench (Jan 29, 2008)

This really is just gauging interest, I can't promise that I'll run this module yet.  I just want to see if I can get a full crew for a 3.5 game of Return to the Keep on the Borderlands.  If you played the 2nd ed. module, please don't bother; I don't care if you played the original.  

It is rather heavy in dungeon-crawling, starting at 1st level.  It could go up to about 6th level, and can allow for other styles of play as the tastes of the players dictate; there is a considerable amount of wilderness surrounding the Keep.  I'd play with 3-6 people.  I'm interested in running it core-only with the exception of feats and possibly one or two classes.

I don't want character sheets, just expressing interest, maybe the race or class of choice.   If it does take off, it would be in a few weeks at the earliest.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm always interested in your games!


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 29, 2008)

I might be interested too.  Not sure yet what character I'd play, but I'll figure that out soon.  First thought is a human fighter or wizard.  Hrm.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 29, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> I'm always interested in your games!



Heh.  I've noticed that.  First a ninja, then a scout -- why don't you just play a spellthief in this one, and I can write your screen-name in my copy of Complete Adventurer?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 30, 2008)

Core only........ lol.  I was thinking about playing something that was different. Like a dwarven druid or ranger. I'd have alittle trouble with a background, but I could figure it out!


----------



## LesserSky (Jan 30, 2008)

I am interested in your game. I know nothing about the module or its background, but I would probably want to play a human rogue.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 30, 2008)

I wouldn't expect a deep immersive background, especially with 1st level PCs.  I'd want a basic personality, and a good reason for heading out to the Keep.

In fact, I might even supply the reason.

The background is, a group of novice adventurers head out to the wilderness to explore some dungeons . . . it's not exactly Dickens, but something a little less serious can still be fun.


----------



## LesserSky (Jan 30, 2008)

That being the case I would propose a human rogue as yet unnamed. Alignment: CG or CN. Resident of a nearby city. He is rather unexperienced in the world, but intelligent. He is good with devices and people, just not quite as good as he thinks he is. He has been training with weaponsmith, unfortunately it only occassionally draws his full interest. Generally he spends whatever time he can find to socialize and cause minor mischief. His master does not have much work and so generally puts up with such behavior. Recently a group has decided to seek adventure in nearby dungeons. It goes without saying that he would jump at such a chance.

-----

You said core with some options from other sources. Would you allow feats and skill tricks from Complete Scoundrel?


----------



## mfrench (Jan 30, 2008)

LesserSky said:
			
		

> You said core with some options from other sources. Would you allow feats and skill tricks from Complete Scoundrel?



Ask about specific feats, I'll let you know.  The luck feats can be tricky on PbP when they relate to saves, as I might need to roll them for you sometimes.

In my brief experience with them, the skill tricks were hit-or-miss; I would just need a chance to review the ones you're interested in


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 30, 2008)

I'd definetely be up for this. How does an elven psion sound?


----------



## mfrench (Jan 30, 2008)

To be honest, I know exactly zero about psionics in 3rd ed.  How complicated would a 1st level psion be?  And how would you expect his abilities to interact with magic?


----------



## LesserSky (Jan 30, 2008)

mfrench said:
			
		

> Ask about specific feats, I'll let you know.  The luck feats can be tricky on PbP when they relate to saves, as I might need to roll them for you sometimes.
> 
> In my brief experience with them, the skill tricks were hit-or-miss; I would just need a chance to review the ones you're interested in




I am interested in starting the first level rogue with the lucky finger feat. Since I'd have to choose whether to use the re-roll before the success or failure of the check is revealed it shouldn't cause any delays. In fact it would seem to work well on PbP. If I don't like the die roll, I'd simply reroll.

My first level rogue would not be able to meet any the prerequisites for any skill tricks, but second level he would be looking at taking either clever improvisor or hidden blade.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay I got it....... a dwarven *drumroll* druid!!  I just like the concept, it's alittle bit odd, but seems fun! I'm not sure about his animal companion though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 30, 2008)

mfrench said:
			
		

> To be honest, I know exactly zero about psionics in 3rd ed.  How complicated would a 1st level psion be?  And how would you expect his abilities to interact with magic?



Okay, then. Forget the psionic character. How about a Martial Rouge?


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 30, 2008)

I'd be intrested as well, as for the class, probably something rogueish, possibly a halfling knife thrower.


----------



## Max (Jan 30, 2008)

I'd be up for a core 3.5 game.  To be honest, I avoid most D&D games, as I can't keep up with all the variant options out there.  How about a barbarian (human or half-orc most likely) to provide some brute force for the group?  As a fall back, I like playing clerics if we need more healing power than a druid can provide.

Max


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 30, 2008)

I guess that'd turn my focus towards a human wizard, probably a specialist.  Not sure what kind yet.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 30, 2008)

With three roguish guys (the PCs, not the players), I'd just worry about so many people with trapfinding and that overlap.  A few questions and suggestions:

I'm fine with three rogues as long as they agree not to get fed up and backstab each other.  There are just so many mechanical options to fit the concepts, it seems like we can work it out without anybody feeling short-changed.

For the Martial Rogue, would he be built on ranged or melee combat?  If melee, are you interested in the swashbuckler?

For the halfling thrower, do you have your heart set on rogue?  It can be tough to consistently sneak attack with ranged weapons at low level.  Could the concept still work with him as a ranger, fighter, or bard?  The Ranger Combat feats would work as long as he had Quick Draw.  I'd be happy giving everyone an extra feat at 1st level so that you could take that and pull this concept off.

Max, I'm digging the barbarian, but cleric will be the back-up plan.

The straight rogue and wizard should be fine.

Only, a dwarven druid is great.  Is he an underground, stone-worshipping type, or an against-the-grain, trees-and-animals type?  Either one is fine.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 30, 2008)

mfrench said:
			
		

> For the Martial Rogue, would he be built on ranged or melee combat?  If melee, are you interested in the swashbuckler?



Melee; not interested in the swashbuckler. Conceptually, I'm considering dual classing between the rogue and ranger.


----------



## LesserSky (Jan 31, 2008)

mfrench said:
			
		

> I'm fine with three rogues as long as they agree not to get fed up and backstab each other.  There are just so many mechanical options to fit the concepts, it seems like we can work it out without anybody feeling short-changed




Well, I was looking more at the skillful side of the rogue. If you wanted to differentiate the characters a little, I would be willing to play a factotum. Of course that is deviating a bit from core only. If you decide not to allow it, it is not a great problem.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 31, 2008)

mfrench said:
			
		

> For the halfling thrower, do you have your heart set on rogue?




The thrower would be a fighter most likely. Ranger would work as well. Heck, might even work with a barbarian.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 31, 2008)

I was thinking about making him the earth and stone type, but a tree hugger does sound fun........  I will have to go tree hugger.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 31, 2008)

Only: dwarf druid
Lesser: human rogue (I don't even know what a factotum is, unless we start in Sigil)
Max: human or half-orc barbarian
Arkhandus: human spec. wizard

Which leaves
Reveille: martial rogue or ranger
WarShrike: halfling thrower; either fighter, ranger, or barbarian

It would be my preference for (at least) one of you to be a ranger at 1st level.  I expect 2nd level to be here fast enough that you can comfortably multi-class fairly rapidly.

Also, keep in mind that this would culminate around 6th level, so don't go off dreaming about finishing PrC's just yet.  (My friends and I have a tendancy to do this from level one)

That looks pretty good.  I think it is shaping up that I will be able to run this.  I'll let you know for sure this weekend, and I'll start up a recruiting/OOC thread.  I plan on this game to hit the ground running with very little in way of introduction, and get right into the fun stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 31, 2008)

mfrench said:
			
		

> Which leaves
> Reveille: martial rogue or ranger



Actually, wht I meant is starting as a martial rogue and then evenly alteranting between it and the ranger class (lvl 1 M. Rogue, lvl 2 Ranger, lvl 3 M. Rogue, lvl 4 Ranger, etc..)


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 1, 2008)

I can go Ranger, especially since you said Ranger combat feats work with this style.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 1, 2008)

WarShrike: ranger
Reveille: martial rogue

Check.


----------



## Max (Feb 1, 2008)

mfrench said:
			
		

> I think it is shaping up that I will be able to run this.  I'll let you know for sure this weekend, and I'll start up a recruiting/OOC thread.  I plan on this game to hit the ground running with very little in way of introduction, and get right into the fun stuff.




I know you said you'd figure out if you want to run the game this weekend, however given you said it is looking good I have one suggestion.  Can you give us an idea how you want us to generate ability scores (i.e. point buy or roll)?  Given that info, I think the players could start roughing out characters which would mean we'd be ready to hit the ground running when you are.  Since you're going core rules, once we know the ability score parameters the rest is easy.

Max


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 1, 2008)

Just for reference: Factotum in 3E is a base class in Cityscape, which is like a much more flexible rogue type, I think.

Also: I've decided on a Human enchanter wizard.


----------



## LesserSky (Feb 1, 2008)

Close enough, Factotum is found in Dungeonscape. Its most obvious and defining feature is that it has a base 10 skill points per level. Of course, mfrench, since you don't have the source, i'll not push the issue. My character concept has been based on the rogue since the start.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 1, 2008)

Max said:
			
		

> I know you said you'd figure out if you want to run the game this weekend, however given you said it is looking good I have one suggestion.  Can you give us an idea how you want us to generate ability scores (i.e. point buy or roll)?  Given that info, I think the players could start roughing out characters which would mean we'd be ready to hit the ground running when you are.  Since you're going core rules, once we know the ability score parameters the rest is easy.
> 
> Max



A fine suggestion.  Here are the character creation guidlines:
Roll the standard 4d6 on Invisible Castle; for the name column put your screen name and then 'RtKotB';  so 'Max RtKotB', 'OnlytheStrong RtKotB', etc.
Use max gp for your class.  You can also purchase scrolls and potions that you can afford.
Take an extra feat at first level.  For feats outside the SRD, drop a line first unless you already did.
For char sheets, try to use the template found on this post or one similar to it for the sake of standardization.
Spin around three times and touch your toes.
I'll bet I missed something, just ask if there are questions.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 1, 2008)

ability score (4d6.takeHighest(3)=6, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13)



```
[B]Name:[/B] Veit Treehugger
[B]Class:[/B] Druid
[B]Race:[/B] Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Ehlonna

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0            [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 13 +1            [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B]  10  (1d8+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 15 +2 (+2r.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 15 +2            [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2            [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B]  4 -3 (-2r.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 10%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +1    +1    +X    +X    +X    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 13             [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 11

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +1          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1    +2    +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +2          +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Scimitar                  +0     1d6        18-20x2
Sling                     +1     1d4             x2


[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common
Dwarven
Druidic
Terran
Orc

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Animal Companion
Nature Sense
Wild Empathy

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Combat Casting
Lightning Reflexes

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration              4    +1          +5
Handle Animal              4    -3          +1
K. Nature                  4    +2    +2    +8
Listen                     4    +2          +6
Spot                       4    +2          +6
Survival                   4    +2    +2    +8

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Leather Armor            19gp   15lb
Light Wooden Shield       5gp    5lb
Scimitar                 15gp    4lb
Sling                    --gp   --lbs
Bullets (10)             1sp      5lb
Holy Wooden Symbol        1gp     --lb
Belt Pouch                1gp   1/2lb
Tindertwig (50)          50gp    --lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]29.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 79gp 

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                33    66   100   100   500

[B]Age:[/B] 78
[B]Height:[/B] 4'04"
[B]Weight:[/B] 198lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Grey
[B]Skin:[/B] Deeply Tanned
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 1, 2008)

4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=18, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=9


```
[B]Name:[/B] Risse "Weasel" Burrower
[B]Class:[/B] Ranger
[B]Race:[/B] Halfling
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Obad-Hai

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (-2R.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0000
[B]Dex:[/B] 20 +5 (+2R.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 8 (1d8+0)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0            [B]Grapple:[/B] +X     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0            [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1            [B]Init:[/B] +5        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2 Fear
[B]Cha:[/B] 09 -1            [B]ACP:[/B] -3         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +3    +2    +5    +1   +0    +0    21
[B]Touch:[/B] 16              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +0    +1    +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +5    +1    +8
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +1    +1    +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Dagger (Melee)             +3     1d3+1     19-20x2
Dagger (Thrown)            +8     1d3+2     19-20x2
(+1 to hit/+1 damage within 30')

[B]Languages:[/B] Halfling, Common.

[B]Abilities:[/B] Favored Ennemy (Vermin), Track, Wild Empathy

[B]Feats:[/B] Point Blank Shot, Quick Draw.

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                      0    +1    +2    +3
Hide                       2    +5    +4    +11
Jump                       0    +1    +2    +3
K. Dungeoneering           2    +0    +0    +2
K. Geography               2    +0    +0    +2 
K. Nature                  2    +0    +0    +2
Listen                     4    +1    +2    +7
Move Silently              2    +5    +2    +9
Search                     2    +0    +0    +2
Spot                       4    +1    +0    +5
Survival                   4    +1    +0    +5

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Dagger x20                40gp   5lbs
Studded Leather           25gp   5lbs
Hvy. Steel Shield         20gp   4lbs
XXXX                      XXgp   XXlb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 32    64    96   192   480

[B]Age:[/B] 22
[B]Height:[/B] 2'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 30lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] black
[B]Hair:[/B] black
[B]Skin:[/B] tan
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 1, 2008)

mfrench, when you said ranger combat styles apply, were you talking about melee or ranged styles?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm as charismatic as a donkey! Literally! I was curious and looked up their examples of charisma ability scores.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 1, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> mfrench, when you said ranger combat styles apply, were you talking about melee or ranged styles?



I meant that for thrown weapons, I would allow rapid shot and/or multi-shot to work with them, regardless of the intentions of the RAW.  If you only have one knife drawn, you'll need Quick Draw to Rapid Shot.

TWF would still work for melee, but not thrown.

I put up the OOC/official recruitment; the other threads will follow this weekend.  IC will happen once a majority of PCs are posted and approved.

RE: Cha, you guys aren't going to negotiate much, are you?  No wonder you two prefer the wilderness!


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 1, 2008)

I'll work up the full character sheet soon, but for now, my rolls.....
17, 10, 16, 8, 16, and 9.  Probably rearranged to 9, 16, 16, 17, 8, and 10.
He's gonna be one eccentric wizard alright.....and unusually tough for such a scrawny guy.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 1, 2008)

No pressure to get them up immediately.

RE: Stats, if you get an array that you simply can't live with, tell me why it hoses your concept, and I'll probably let you re-roll.  What use is a game if it isn't fun, right?

Pantheon info added to OOC thread.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 2, 2008)

lol I think a CHA of 4 will be funny as hell.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 2, 2008)

RG put up, link is in OOC, conveniently enough under 'Links'


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 2, 2008)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Rautham Cranston
[B]Class:[/B] Wizard (Enchanter) 1
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Boccob

[B]Str:[/B] 9 -1 (XXp.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (XXp.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 7 (1d4+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (XXp.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] -1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0
[B]Int:[/B] 17 +3 (XXp.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 8 -1 (XXp.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +3
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (XXp.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    13
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +3          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +3          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    -1          +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Acid Splash                    +3     1d3+0     20x2
Acid Splash (10'-30')        +4     1d3+1     20x2
Dagger (melee)               -1     1d4-1     19-20x2
Dagger (thrown)             +3     1d4-1     19-20x2
Dagger (10'-30')             +4     1d4+0     19-20x2
Light Crossbow               +3     1d8+0     19-20x2
Light Crossbow (10'-30')   +4     1d8+1     19-20x2
Light Crossbow               +4     1d8+1     19-20x2 (Magic Weapon)
Light Crossbow (10'-30')   +5     1d8+2     19-20x2 (Magic Weapon)
Ray of Frost                   +3     1d3+0     20x2
Ray of Frost (10'-30')       +4     1d3+1     20x2
Scythe                          -5     2d4-1     20x4

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic, Giant, Old Oeridian

[B]Abilities:[/B] Summon Familiar (none yet), Wizard Spells (arcane,
prepared, requires a spellbook to prepare, Intelligence-based, specialist
Enchanter, banned from Illusion and Necromancy, save DC 13 + spell
level +1 further for Enchantments, gets 3+1/1+1+1 spells per day;
prepared the 0-level spells Acid Splash, Daze, Daze, and
Prestidigitation; prepared the 1st-level spells Magic Weapon, Sleep,
and Sleep; knows the 0-level spells Resistance, Acid Splash, Detect
Magic, Detect Poison, Read Magic, Daze, Dancing Lights, Flare, Light,
Ray of Frost, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Arcane Mark,
and Prestidigitation; knows the 1st-level spells Shield, Mage Armor,
Charm Person, Sleep, Magic Missile, and Magic Weapon)

[B]Feats:[/B] Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot,
Spell Focus (Enchantment), Scribe Scroll

[B]Skill Points:[/B] XX       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration                       4    +3          +7
Craft (Alchemy)                       4    +3          +7
Knowledge (Arcana)                       2    +3          +5
Knowledge (Dungeoneering)                       2    +3          +5
Knowledge (Geography)                       2    +3          +5
Knowledge (History)                       2    +3          +5
Knowledge (Local)                       2    +3          +5
Knowledge (The Planes)                       2    +3          +5
Spellcraft                       4    +3          +7

[B]Equipment:                    Cost  Weight[/B]
Dagger                             2 gp    1 lb.
Light Crossbow                  35 gp   4 lbs.
20 Bolts                            2 gp    2 lbs.
Scythe                             18 gp   10 lbs.
Cure Minor Wounds Potion    25 gp   0 lbs.
Traveler's Outfit                 free     worn
Spellbook                          free     3 lbs.
Spell Component Pouch       5 gp     2 lbs.
Backpack                          2 gp    2 lbs.
Scroll Case                        1 gp    1/2 lb.
Parchment Sheet                2 sp    0 lbs.
Black Ink Vial                     8 gp    0 lbs.
Inkpen                             1 sp     0 lbs.
Bedroll                             1 sp     5 lbs.
Flint and Steel                   1 gp    0 lbs.
3 Waterskins                     3 gp    12 lbs.
2 Trail Rations                   1 gp     2 lbs.
Mule                                8 gp
Bit and Bridle                     2 gp
Pack Saddle                      5 gp
(mule carries water, rations, bedroll, and 10 bolts)
[B]Total Weight:[/B]23.82 lbs.      [B]Money:[/B] 1 gp 5 sp 10 cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               30    60    90    180    450

[B]Age:[/B] 24
[B]Height:[/B] 5'11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 137 lbs.
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Dark brown, short, unruly
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```
*Appearance:* Forthcoming

*Background:* Forthcoming


----------



## mfrench (Feb 2, 2008)

The OOC thread is linked.


----------



## Max (Feb 3, 2008)

Here are my rolls:

4d6.takeHighest(3)=5, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=7, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15

Should result in a fairly typical half-orc barbarian.

Max


----------



## mfrench (Feb 3, 2008)

Ouch, could have a Cha of 3 to set the new record low for the group.  If you aren't satisfied with that, I think that those stats satisfy one of the codified rules for re-rolling, the total bonuses add up to 0.  So feel free to take them or leave them.


----------



## Max (Feb 3, 2008)

I decided I'd take you up on that.  Ended up with a better grouping.

4d6.takeHighest(3)=16, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=8, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=16

So, here is my barbarian.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Kronk
[B]Class:[/B] Barbarian
[B]Race:[/B] Half-Orc
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Kord

[B]Str:[/B] 18 +4 (+2)       [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1            [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B]  15 (1d12+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3            [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/0
[B]Int:[/B]  8 -1 (-2)       [B]Speed:[/B] 40'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] none
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0            [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B]  6 -2 (-2)       [B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] n/a

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]          10    +4    +0    +1    +0    +0    +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              
[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                  +2    +3          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                   +0    +1          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                  +0    +0          +0

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Great Axe                    +5     1d12+6     x3
Great Axe (raging)           +7     1d12+9     x3
Throwing Axe (thrown)        +1     1d6+4      x2
Throwing Axe (raging)        +1     1d6+6      x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Orc

[B]Abilities:[/B] Darkvision, Fast Movement, Illiterate, Rage 1-day

[B]Feats:[/B] Power Attack, Cleave

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 12       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 2/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                        2    +4          +6
Jump                         2    +4          +6
Listen                       3    +0          +3
Survival                     3    +0          +3
Swim		             2    +4          +6

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Chain Shirt                100 gp   25 lb
Great Axe                   20 gp   12 lb
Throwing Axe x2             16 gp    4 lb
Explorers Outfit             0 gp    0 lb
Backpack		     2 gp    2 lb
Bedroll			     1 sp    5 lb
Fishhook	             1 2p    0 lb	
Flint & Steel		     1 gp    0 lb
Hammer			     5 sp    2 lb
Piton (x4)		     5 sp    2 lb
Rope			     1 gp   10 lb
Trail Rations (x6)	     3 gp    6 lb
Whetstone		     2 cp    0 lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 68lb      [B]Money:[/B] 15gp 8sp 8cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]            100   200   300   600   1500

[B]Age:[/B] 19
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 210lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Weathered
[B]Appearance:[/B] forthcoming

[B]Background:[/B] forthcoming
```


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 4, 2008)

Mfrench, I can't seem to think of what a typical animal companion would be for a dwarf druid. I was thinking of a wolf, but can't really picture him with a wolf    I decided to ask you a favor........... pick the companion. I don't care if it's a cricket, just something that fits with my Treehugger


----------



## Max (Feb 4, 2008)

How about a ferret?  I could see a dwarf with burrowing, carnivorous animal like that.


----------



## LesserSky (Feb 4, 2008)

mfrench, Thank you for your consideration, but I will not be able to participate in your game.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 4, 2008)

LesserSky said:
			
		

> mfrench, Thank you for your consideration, but I will not be able to participate in your game.



I'm sorry to hear that you can't make it, but thanks for letting me know.  It is so much easier than waiting around.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 4, 2008)

Max said:
			
		

> How about a ferret?  I could see a dwarf with burrowing, carnivorous animal like that.



Ferrets are cool, a bird might be good too.  Do you want him to be combat effective, scouting effective, or mostly just flavorful?


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 4, 2008)

A Badger/Wolverine might be good too if it's available. It's a burrower, it's combat effective, and it shares the typical Dwarf's iritable disposition.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 5, 2008)

Flavor, but if it is decent at something I will make sure to use it for  that purpose lol.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 5, 2008)

Then definitely badger.  That would be both flavorful and useful, in my opinion.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 5, 2008)

A badger it is!! Can it be a big badger? like........ up to my little dwarf's waist or knee? (no difference on stats, the mental picture is just funny)


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmm....  Kinda sad when the bookish wizard that can only hope to garner respect and influence through enchantments is the party member with the highest (read: average) Charisma.....  

Also: Badgers for the win!  
In 3.0, I loved to start druids with several badger animal companions.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 6, 2008)

I think the badger may have a better charisma score than me........


----------



## mfrench (Feb 9, 2008)

In case people (Max, WarShrike, Reveille) didn't switch to the OOC thread, the game started here.


----------

